# MMA fighter on Felony Fights



## UFC (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's a video of MMA fighter Shad Smith (Fight Finder - Shad Smith's Mixed Martial Arts Statistics) fighting some joe on "Felony Fights". I found it pretty lame that he would fight on one of these videos, not very respectable for somebody especially for an athlete who fights MMA. Sort of demotes him to a chump like Kimo. Anyway, I don't maybe the dude needed money or somethin but atleast this video can display to the doubters of MMA's effectability in a street fight what a guy who trains and fights MMA can do to your average streetfighter "tough guy". 

Anyway, It's pretty entertainin to watch has he toys with the guy for awhile...to his defence he really didn't unleash on the kid and held back a little bit even using open palms at a point where he could of easily knocked him out. 

I don't know if the guy he wus fighting didn't know that he wus fighting an MMA trained fighter or wait but he pretty much gets ****ed up and then even runs his trap a little at the end like a punk. It's called "Felony Fights so I'm assuming Smith has done some time, Idk wut for or how long though.

Anyway here's the video its pretty good so I thought I'd post it

Pro MMA fighter vs Street Fighter Video - FileCabi.net


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

That punk got ****ed up. You could here is head smashing against the concrete :laugh:


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

The dude who got beat was still talking trash???? he is an idiot.. only reason he was not knocked out,, Is the trained fighter did not want to hurt an Am,,, See how easy he passed that gaurd?

Some people just goy no brains...


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i own all 5 dvd's lol

they should have got Lee Murray


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

stuff like this is funny because after you start training for a long time you kinda forget that normal people dont know any where near half the stuff you know. I remember I got into a fight with a football player a couple of months back and I was in shock at how much this guy didnt know. The guy tried to use a foot ball tackle on me and I moved out of the way. We ended up on the ground and I just got in the mount so fast he didnt even know how to react. No bridging no shrimping.

Its funny because after you get normal people in a mount they dont even try to escape they just cover


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

Christ, that was painful to watch. I would have been concerned too if I was fighting that little weasel, It doesn't take many solid skullsmacks against the pavement before you've committed manslaughter. What the hell was Shad Smith thinking?


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I think he showed pretty good restraint.. he could have slammed his head down alot harder then he did plus he kept asking the guy if he wanted to quit the idiot was too dumb to realize he was out classed all over..


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

didn't that dude get arrested for raping another guy or something?
the street fighter actually had the guard for a second then let it go.......


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

That was painful to watch. I can't believe the guy was still talking trash after he got beat down like that. 
Someone people just don't know when to shut up I guess ...


----------

